# VIENNA | Aspern - Vienna's Urban Lakeside | U/C



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Aspern - Vienna's Urban Lakeside*​
*2009 - 2030*​ 21807533
Official Site: http://www.aspern-seestadt.at/en​


> *Aim*: a new multi-functional urban area for Vienna – complete with residential units, spaces for offices and service companies and a centre for industry, science, research and training.
> 
> *Area*: 240 hectares (equivalent to 340 football playing fields or the combined area of Vienna’s 7th and 8th municipal districts).
> 
> ...











http://www.tovatt.com/EN/Vienna.htm

*Construction Area*:

Aspern Airfield – formerly an airport, later an extension area for a factory manufacturing engines and gearboxes








www.wikipedia.org





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*THE URBAN LAKESIDE MASTER PLAN*

Master plan (pdf, 9.3 MB) for more info


> Urbanity and high quality of life – these will be the hallmarks of the new, multifunctional city quarter, which is to offer attractive housing options, jobs, a modern range of shopping and service facilities as well as an innovative science and education campus of supra-regional importance. Spacious green zones, an attractive environment for commerce and industry, social, leisure, recreational and cultural facilities, efficient connections to the traffic and public transport systems (Underground, road network) and vicinity to major recreational areas “just around the corner” are key characteristics of this location.
> The project master plan was drawn up by the Swedish architectural team Tovatt Architects & Planners AB in co-operation with N+ Objektmanagement GmbH. A Europe-wide competition preceded the selection of the master plan team.



















www.aspern-seestadt.at


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

http://www.zkoor.com/websiteredax/78-0-Die-Seestadt-Aspern.html
























http://www.tovatt.com/EN/Vienna.htm
























www.aspern-seestadt.at[/URL]


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Center/area around lake*


Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *The center/area around the lake (Masterplan):*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Lake (50,000 m²), aspern lake park and Yella-Hertzka-Park (90,000 m²)*
















































http://www.lavaland.de/projects/12aspern-seepark-wien-austria/


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Transport/Traffic*



> *Transport and traffic access*:
> 
> Underground line U2: station Aspernstrasse (since 2010), two Underground stations in aspern (end of 2013)
> Access to tram lines
> ...


*U2 Extension*

Hausfeldstraße, Aspern, Seestadt
Finished: Oct 2013









http://www.aspern-seestadt.at/news/93,u2-verlaengerung-in-die-seestadt-von-der-kuerzesten-zur.html










*"Aspern" Station*

















www.bildstrecke.at





http://www.wienerlinien.at/eportal/ep/channelView.do/pageTypeId/23143/channelId/-32905

*Timelapse: building U2 Station "Seestadt"*

35621490

*S1 Connection* (2015 - 2017)






*Connection to A23* (planned, maybe finished 2018)










red: aboveground
green: tunnel
grey: a23 connection
http://www.wien.gv.at/verkehr/strassen/planen/grossprojekte/stadtstrasse-aspern/projekt.html


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Development stages*










> aspern Vienna’s Urban Lakeside will be developed in several stages until 2030:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


www.aspern-seestadt.at


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Stage 1*

Construction of residential buildings (yellow) started this month/will start within the next months



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *This are the first residential buildings which will be build in the yellow area:*
> Arwag/Migra
> Baumschlager Hutter Partners
> Construction Field: D16+D17
> ...





Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Bauplatz D8 = Slim City von Ppag Architekten


http://www.ppag.at/cms/index.php?idcatside=295

ÖVW
Construction Field: D10
Units: 312


















Education Campus Aspern
Construction Field: D18

















www.aspern-seestadt.at


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

from last week



drjohann1 said:


> Kran City in der Seestadt,aufgehts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*Interior shot station Aspern*



drjohann1 said:


> Die Fertigstellung der neuen Stationen rückt näher
> Ein paar Bilder der neuen Station Aspern Nord
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Awesome, I already saw some constructions when I was last time in Vienna. How many people will live in this quarter?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Can anyone tell me please what is it precisely that makes the so called "Stadtstraße" different from a city highway which PR people pretend that it is not?

The only facts I can find among the blabla is that it will have four lanes separated by a strip in the middle. It will apparently have highway style connections to other roads and of course Autobahnen and Schnellstraßen. Will it have level crossings for local car traffic, pedestrians and bikes and will it have side walks and bike lanes? And if so, how will that work out with the planned tunnels?


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Amrafel said:


> How many people will live in this quarter?


According to the official website: 20.000
See post #1



> *Usage*: 8,500 residential units for 20,000 residents, 15,000 jobs in offices and for service providers, 5,000 jobs in the centre for industry, science, research and training.


@ Slartibartfas

I guess it's nothing different than a city highway....simply PR blabla (to deceive the surrounding residents? Stadtstraße sounds more friendly than Stadtautobahn..)


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats a pretty long-term project!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Construction of phase one is fairly massive.
Here is an update from the Viennese forum:



LAMPAŠ8;109153374 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/678206...Cye-gPEsvb-gPEzBg-gPEJvi-gPEABT-gPFJLz-gPE895


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful picture, very interesting project. :cheers:


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

By KLEPETO :cheers:



KLEPETO said:


> Fotos von gestern. Während der Fahrradtour von der benachbarten Bratislava.
> Erstaunlich Design, hervorragende Verkehrsplanung.:bow::applause:kay:


----------



## Perennial Quest (May 24, 2007)

Liebherr just published this video that was shot at this construction site.
The number of cranes working is really impressive!


----------



## OBXastronaut (Apr 22, 2014)

My only problem regarding this development is that all of the buildings from the renderings appear to be of the same architectural style. From my personal experience working with new town projects, it just doesn't feel right. My fear is that this settlement will feel forced, it won't feel like an actual functioning city.


----------



## Komsija babadag (Apr 19, 2014)

WOW!:cheers:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Impressive video update:



CityGhost said:


> Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZkQe3SdFpE


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Some fine panoramas: *Land vs water*

Credit goes to Human



Human said:


>


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

A small reality check. The first residents moved in already and the rest of the initial quarter is being finished in the months to come. 

Before:



ChegiNeni said:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Flugfeld_Aspern.jpg



Now: 



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Aspern Seestadt Aerial - Jan 2015 by andynash, on Flickr


----------



## AndyMEng (Feb 22, 2013)

*Underground Station*

Hello,

This is a very impressive project, however I thought that the train system would be underground? From the photos, it seems the rail is elevated above ground...seems to take up a lot of space!


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

Its the same solution as Copenhagen's Ørestad district and here it works very well with an elevated metro line and is also way cheaper to construct. 


Btw on the subject Ørestad, I don't hope you guys makes the same mistake as us.

Ørestad consists of some huge apartment blocks that are very interesting to look at (BIG's Mountain dwelling etc) but its like that city/street life hs been an afterthought because there are no shops, café or bars at street level but only inside a huge shopping bunker.


My point is that its still time to learn from our mistakes, instead of using money on focus groups and study's as we are doing at the moment to create more life.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't worry that much about the impact of the above grade U2 corridor. It's rather slim and an underground track would have been prohibitively expensive, especially as this is the last stretch that will never have a very strong ridership. I also think that the above perspective makes it look bigger than it really is. 



bongo-anders said:


> Ørestad consists of some huge apartment blocks that are very interesting to look at (BIG's Mountain dwelling etc) but its like that city/street life hs been an afterthought because there are no shops, café or bars at street level but only inside a huge shopping bunker.
> 
> My point is that its still time to learn from our mistakes, instead of using money on focus groups and study's as we are doing at the moment to create more life.


Creating street life is a very steep challenge, but don't worry, money is at least not spent on impressive looking buildings here in the Seestadt. The facades are rather disappointing actually. However the ground floor concept is quite radical. If they keep true to the master plan, this quarter will be shopping centre free. Shops are planned to be erected in the ground floors of regular residential and other buildings. Not on every street but on designated corridors. The really new thing is that these planned shopping streets are going to be organized shopping centre like. That means there will be a real shopping street management that is in control of the shopping space and the rents. So shops that are important for the shopping street as a whole can get cheaper rents than other. Furthermore ground floor facilities are designed in a way that they are well suited in size, height and design for modern shopping uses. 

If that is going to work out will be seen but the centrally organized shopping street concept is being realized very soon in a small scale in this current development phase.


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Great project!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The first residential cluster of buildings is nearing completion. Much of the streetscape is already visible but all the plants are still missing so the end result should look significantly greener. 



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> ...





humptydumpty7 said:


>


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Update from today:



Slartibartfas said:


> Ein kleiner Seestadt Spaziergang:


The future heart of the district... doesn't quite look like it yet of course. But the fields and flowers are beautiful.



Slartibartfas said:


>


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

A new areal picture on a sunny day 



LAMPAŠ8;124421535 said:


> ...
> 
> Mai. 2015.
> 
> 20150529 225 by photog_at, on Flickr


----------



## Opulentus (May 28, 2015)

This is a very lovely project; although I feel that it would of looked far more aesthetically-appealing if they had gone for some nice idyllic houses with actual roofs. To me, these look a bit like commie blocks.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

That "lake" is quite a joke though, isn't it.  Although it got quite nice colours, is it due to high amounts of chalk?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, "Teichstadt" would have certainly been more appropriate than "Seestadt" but then, digging out a huge lake would have been an equally huge waste of money and valuable land. 

The impression of the lake differes substantially depending on which side you are standing. From the park in its middle it looks quite modest, but from the north side it doesn't look small at all. Just think of it as a park with a lake and then it fits well to the description. 

The water colour is pretty much in line of what you would expect from what is technically a Schotterteich. But don't ask me anything specific, I know fairly little about the biology and chemistry behind it.


----------



## tmb-ingville (May 26, 2013)

erbse said:


> That "lake" is quite a joke though, isn't it.  Although it got quite nice colours, is it due to high amounts of chalk?


That's the type of bullshit lake that developers put in suburban neighborhoods here in Florida. Hopefully they aren't done working on that lake.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

No, that is pretty much it. I don't know if the north side is already planned in detail, there may still occur some slight changes but the dimensions are pretty much final. The dimensions were never a secret. Already the original master plan showed the lake pretty much like you see it today. 

Its certainly not huge but what's wrong with a lake-park in the centre of a new development?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Is it really a lake (only complete with inflow/runoff) or rather a stagnant pond? If the latter, it might become stinky and mosquito-y sooner than later... :shifty:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The latter. Actually it is a ground water lake, so there is interaction with the surrounding and it is not a stagnant water tight sink. There are a number of lakes like that in the neighbourhood and the look quite similar in terms of water colour and quality. The lake Hirschstetten northwest of the Seestadt is about 3-4 times bigger but heavily used as swimming lake and looks fine as well. 

I am aware that this is a tricky issue but I hope they thought about issues like this.

It sure as hell will be a mosquitor paradise. But so what, large areas of Donaustadt are anyway. If that is an issue, take an appartment in the highest floors, mosquitos are challenged by high heights and don't make it to the very top


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The first neighbourhood is now finished and construction is continuing only around it, not within. The next stage of development is in the former "innovation quarter", ie the area between the first neighbourhood and the U-Bahn station U2-Seestadt. 

Time for some great spring picture from our dear forum member Hit_by_the_Neptunes: (for the complete set of pictures go there: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=132601933#post132601933)



>





>





>





>





>





>


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

jaw dropping


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The last update is from over a year ago. Time for another one.

After the first big splash with Phase 1 some smaller projects have been ongoing and are being finished as we speak:

A New High school ( AHS, WMS: 1100 students) 
B New Residentials
C Residentials and assisted living flats (for people with special needs) + training kitchen of WienWork (municipal workshop for handicapped people, people who can't find a job due to chronic illnesses or other long term unemployed people)
D Maria Trapp Platz (new square)









Modified google maps image


Maria Trapp Platz (D) with new high school (A) and new mixed use building (C):









http://meine.seestadt.info/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/317_052017_StMa_360GRAD_1-Kopie-1-1024x683.jpg



The big current expansion phase however is the "*Seeparkquartier*" between the U2 subway station and the already existing quarters. Initially they hoped to lure some university there for a new campus but that did not work out so it will be a dense new subcenter with residential, hotel, office and commercial uses instead. This quarter will also feature the first high rise of the Seestadt the "HoHo", a composite concrete-wooden building of 84 m height. It surely will stand out from the flat landscape and mark the Seestadt alraedy from afar. 










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139898566&postcount=3138



Seeparkquartier, view from the lake












And last but not least an actual picture of the quarter from early May:









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139898566&postcount=3138


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks to dernobs we have a new up to date areal of the Seestadt, compare it to the areal from 2 years ago (https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7357/16393587686_9d49d848c0_b.jpg) and you'll see that while the difference is not huge, progress has been made quite clearly 



dernobs said:


> Rückflug am 17.5. nach Wien über unsere tolle Seestadt...


----------

